# Topics > Medical robotics and AI > Hair transplantation >  PCID FUE Extractor of Doctor John Peter Cole, robotic fue hair transplant extraction machine, Cole Instruments Inc., Alpharetta, Georgia, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Cole Instruments Inc.

youtube.com/fuehairtransplantpcidextraction

vimeo.com/fuehairtransplantpcid

----------


## Airicist

Automated motorized robotic fue hair transplant extraction device machine - The PCID 

Published on Apr 21, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Automated fue hair transplant extraction machines - devices: PCID - Beard hair extraction 

Published on Apr 28, 2015




> Example of beard hair extraction with the new PCID from Doctor John Cole. Sharpest Punch in the industry! Transection rate below 2,8 % Fastest and savest FUE ever! Automated, motorized FUE hair transplant extraction device and machine from Dr. John Peter Cole. In this video we show a example from a beard hair extraction with the automated PCID FUE Devices.
> 
> Background for the automated and motorized FUE Extraction Device - Machine:
> 
> More and more patients - after doing research about hair restoration techniques - decide for a hair transplant with the fue hair transplant technique (follicular unit extraction). But fue hair transplant is very time consuming for the clinics, doctors, physicians and hair surgeons. Therefore many physicians are searching for machines (devices) like robotic or automated fue extraction tools (like Neo Graft), or hair restoration roboter (like the Artas System), to fight against fatigue and to make the hair transplant faster.
> 
> The PCID automated and motorized fue hair transplant extraction device is an alternative to the Hair Transplant robot technique, or robotic hair restoration extraction.
> 
> The PCID offers many advantages for the hair transplant clinics, hair surgeons, doctors and physicians like as example: Safest - fastest FUE extraction ever! Precise depth and speed control! Unlimited configuration options! Sharpest Punch in the industry! Transection Rate below 2,58 %! Less fatigue during graft extraction!
> ...

----------


## Airicist

Automated robotic fue hair transplant extraction device machine PCID - Dr. Heitmann testing PCID

Published on Jun 2, 2015




> Dr. Lars Heitmann, FUE Hair Surgeon from Zurich - Switzerland has tested the PCID. Dr.Lars Heitmann has more than 10 years of experience in fue restoration technique. Watch the interview from Dr.Cole and Dr.Heitmann.
> 
> The PCID from Dr. John Peter Cole is a automated and robotic fue extraction device - machine. Sharpest Punch in the industry! Transection rate below 2,8 % Fastest and safest FUE ever! Automated, robotic FUE hair transplant extraction device and machine from Dr. John Peter Cole. 
> 
> Background: More and more patients - after doing research about hair restoration techniques - decide for a hair transplant with the fue hair transplant technique (follicular unit extraction). But fue hair transplant is very time consuming for the clinics, doctors, physicians and hair surgeons. Therefore many physicians are searching for machines (devices) like robotic or automated fue extraction tools (like Neo Graft), or hair restoration roboter (like the Artas System), to fight against fatigue and to make the hair transplant faster. 
> 
> The PCID automated fue hair transplant extraction device - tool is an alternative to the Hair Transplant robot technique, or robotic hair restoration extraction.
> 
> The PCID offers many advantages for the hair transplant clinics, hair surgeons, doctors and physicians like as example: Safest - fastest FUE extraction ever! Precise depth and speed control! Unlimited configuration options! Sharpest Punch in the industry! Transection Rate below 2,58 %! Less fatigue during graft extraction!

----------


## Airicist

Automated robotic fue hair transplant extraction device machine PCID - Dr. Carlos Calixto

Published on Jul 19, 2015




> Dr. Carlos Calixto, FUE Hair Surgeon from Brasil - has tested the PCID. Dr. Carlo Calixto offering fue hair transplants since several years. He visit our 3 day training course (program) in Turkey, Ankara to increase his skills in the fue hair transplant and also to test the automated and robotic fue hair transplant extraction device - the PCID from Coleinstruments. In the past Dr. Carlos Calixto tested several other motorized fue extraction machines. But in his opinion the PCID is superior to other devices. Watch the video for more informations.

----------

